# Trinity Karate for Christ Belt Test



## Yondanchris (Jan 30, 2011)

I am proud of my students as they all passed their first test at Trinity Karate for Christ on the 29th of January 2011!


Sorry for the fuzzy pictures...hopefully my students will have better pictures I can post


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Congrats to your students
:highfive:


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats to all but I love the little lad second from the right! Seeing his huge grin made me smile.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures from some of the parents (more to come soon) 









From Left to Right: Myself, one of our youngest students Matthew, My wife, and Sempai Albert. 








AHH the post test meditation time...hehehe...little do they know whats sitting in front of them! 













I am so blessed to have such great people in my dojo! 
From left to right: Me, B.J., My Wife, and Sempai Albert

More to come

Chris


----------



## Carol (Feb 3, 2011)

They are lucky to have you!  You care a lot about your students, I hope they and you have many rewarding days ahead.


----------

